# Freedom with Remeron and Zoloft!



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been on Zoloft 200mg and Remeron 45mg for the past 7 weeks and I am feeling absolutely amazing!

I started off with Lexapro and after 8 weeks asked the doctor to switch me as I had nothing but side effects and felt nauseated and fatigued. The doctor then suggested I take Zoloft and Remeron. I was dosed with 100mg Zoloft and 15mg Remeron and I was taking zopiclone as well for sleep. I was on this combination for a month and then I tried Remeron at 30mg on my own and within 4 days I noticed some improvement so I had asked the doctor to put me on this combination. My doctor is a pretty open minded guy and he knows that I know my stuff when it comes to biochemistry. Him and I had discussed Stahl's Essentials of Psychopharmacology on many occasions so he trusted me to make decisions as long as I kept him in the loop and didn't cross any barriers he had imposed on me. That is he told me he doesn't want me to go beyond 200mg Zoloft and 45mg Remeron even though he only gave me 100mg and 30mg at this visit. I told him I had some 15mg remeron pills left over and I may try the 45mg dose to experiment and would double the Zoloft. as well in the event the 100mg/30mg combo was not doing it. So naturally after a while I saw no improvement and decided to take that route. 

I was now at 200mg of Zoloft and 45mg of Remeron and this combo ultimately let me drop the zopiclone sleeping pills. Now here's the best part, this combo worked and every day seems to be helping me more and more. The doctor has put me on this dose permanently and I have absolutely no side effects. He speculates the Remeron is what is saving me from the side effects. I have also had quite the increase in my sex drive! Lexapro killed it completely. My erection even seem harder and I can keep it longer and I have no signs of delayed orgasm. This combo was just perfect for me. My motivation has also gone up and i'm not afraid to go out in public. In the past I would go out and think everyone was looking at me and get all paranoid. Now it's like i'm so focused that I don't care about other people and I just go about what I'm doing. The focus was a huge helper and I'm able to read books again! I never was able to because anything I read would escape my head and I would constantly think about other stuff. Now I can enjoy books and not realize how much time has passed I'm so into them!

This combination of drugs has really been a life saver for me!


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I've been on Zoloft 200mg and Remeron 45mg for the past 7 weeks and I am feeling absolutely amazing!
> 
> I started off with Lexapro and after 8 weeks asked the doctor to switch me as I had nothing but side effects and felt nauseated and fatigued. The doctor then suggested I take Zoloft and Remeron. I was dosed with 100mg Zoloft and 15mg Remeron and I was taking zopiclone as well for sleep. I was on this combination for a month and then I tried Remeron at 30mg on my own and within 4 days I noticed some improvement so I had asked the doctor to put me on this combination. My doctor is a pretty open minded guy and he knows that I know my stuff when it comes to biochemistry. Him and I had discussed Stahl's Essentials of Psychopharmacology on many occasions so he trusted me to make decisions as long as I kept him in the loop and didn't cross any barriers he had imposed on me. That is he told me he doesn't want me to go beyond 200mg Zoloft and 45mg Remeron even though he only gave me 100mg and 30mg at this visit. I told him I had some 15mg remeron pills left over and I may try the 45mg dose to experiment and would double the Zoloft. as well in the event the 100mg/30mg combo was not doing it. So naturally after a while I saw no improvement and decided to take that route.
> 
> ...


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

I hated Zoloft, but Remeron seems to work great for me, even at 15mg! Hopefully I still feel great once I'm off the Zoloft (currently tapering)


----------

